# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  Smoky Jungle Frog-  Care and Husbandry

## Ryan

*Species:* _Leptodactylus pentadactylus
_
*Common Names:* Smoky jungle frog, south american bullfrog, foam nest frog
(not to be confused with _Chiromantis rufescens_) common bullfrog 

*Other Similar Species:* Rana species, Ceratophrys species

*Distribution:* Amazon basin, Peru, Brazil, Colombia 

*Temperatures:* 24 -35 °C

*Humidity:* 80-100%

*Life Span:* 3-5 years (all are most likely wild caught so life span may vary)

*Difficulty:* Beginner to intermediate

*Status:* Least concern (rare in captivity)

*Enclosure Size: * ten gallon inch rule applies (80 gallons for 8 inch frog) These frogs are 
terrestrial but not as aquatic as their green north american counterparts so do not 
provide a large water area but instead a large water bowl or a divided 80 tro 20% ratio 
of land and water dividing using plexiglass or cork flats. Provide plants for the frog to hide
under during the day becaus ethis is a nocturnal species.

*Substrate:* These frogs are a burrowing species, substrates such as cocoa husk are commonly
 used for the Pacman frogs and are successful being used for this species as well, for a more 
naturalistic substrate choice, ABG mix from josh's frogs or teh Atlanta botanical gardens is a 
mix of many substrates used for dart frogs. this mix of substrate dose not restrict to dart 
frogs and is very attractive in any terrarium. Be aware that this frog species is more active
 that a pacman frog and have powerful hind legs for jumping as well as digging.

*Food:* Crickets can be fed to young individuals. Roaches of any sort can be used but use caution
with Hissing roaches, they have a harder shell and is more difficult to digest. Superworms can be fed
as an alternative to mealworms because they have less chitin in their exoskelleton, cut the heads 
off before feeding to prevent any bites. Rodents should only be fed sparsingley to avoid obesity
issues and possible blindness

*Breeding:* No successful breeding programs are available in captivity without induced hormones so
most if not all smoky jungle frogs are wild caught specimins. Breeding *could* be achieved in captivity
by using a large water area and using a rain system after eggs are laid. in the wild, the frogs breed 
Before the rainy season so their eggs can be washed away into the surrounding lakes and rivers.
males will call from water areas and use auxillary amplexux on the female. after amplexux is achieved,
the male will create a Foam nest by rubbing his legs together with his mucus used to hydrate the frog
in times of dryness, the eggs are laid within this "foam nest" and are washed away by the rains, eggs
will hatch within one to three days and tadpoles will be omniverous even feeding on their dead 
brothers and sisters.

*Sexing:* Males are smaller than females, have darker throats and will develop nuptual pads to compete
for females and for the use of mating, Males will also have considerably large "popeye" like arms for clasping
the female. Females of this species are much larger and fatter ranging from 8 inches for large females, males
usually attain 5 inches at the largest.

***A note on this species**
*Smoky jungle frogs have a mild toxin used for defense, be sure to wash your hands before and after handelling
this frog and try to avoid contact with eyes, tears will neutralize the toxins but if eyes start to sting, was them
out emmediately with cold water.

----------

